# Keyboard can't log in to gnome



## ForTozs (Jun 23, 2012)

After a long, painful process, I have managed to get FreeBSD and gnome2 installed from the ports tree. Now I can't get gnome to recognize my keyboard to accept my password at the gnome login screen. I have installed Xorg and enabled hald and dbus in my rc.conf file. What am I doing wrong? Thanks.


----------



## ForTozs (Jun 23, 2012)

I figured out that the keyboard works if I start gnome manually using only: [cmd=]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/gdm onestart[/cmd] I tried deleting the line 
	
	



```
gnome_enable="YES"
```
 from my /etc/rc.conf file and now it works! I now have gnome and my wireless working on my machine. Almost there!


----------



## ForTozs (Jun 23, 2012)

Unfortunately, I celebrated too soon. The problem has reappeared after installing the linux flashplugin. I can't figure out why that would break it. Something tells me it working was just a fluke. So any suggestions would really be appreciated.


----------



## ForTozs (Jun 23, 2012)

Not sure what's going on here, but I moved the line


```
linux_enable="YES"
```

above the lines containing the dbus, hald, and gdm initializations and it*'*s working again, for now.


----------



## ForTozs (Jun 23, 2012)

Should be able to edit my posts any day now! But I thought I'd update and say I don't think that was it. The keyboard just works sometimes and doesn't work others. I guess I'll just be living with it for now.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 23, 2012)

The entries in rc.conf are just variable assignments.  They control whether code is executed, not when.


----------



## ForTozs (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks. That's good to know.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2012)

Can you post your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log? I have a feeling it's in there somewhere.


----------

